

Learning Clojure - mbowcock
http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Learning_Clojure

======
doorhammer
For anyone looking for books coming out on clojure, you can still get the 35%
discount on the MEAP version of Joy Of Clojure from manning, with the coupon
code: clojure35

<http://www.manning.com/fogus/>

(when you buy the meap book you get early access to content in pdf form)

